# Killbill = Discrace to Bruce Lee



## Corporal Hicks

Notice this is the same jumpsuit that Bruce Lee wears in Game of Death. 
She cant even fight, she's not a Martial Artist so why should she have any right at all to copy probably the greatest Martial Artist of our time. Not only that, Killbill doesn't even count as a good film if you take away its smiliarites to Bruce Lee's films (i.e the fightscene above is copied from Fists Of Fury when Bruce Lee goes into a Japanese Dojo and beats all the students and instructor there). Whats more annoying is that KillBill isn't even real, she cannot fight yet Bruce Lee fights as himself with the moves he can actually do with the weapons he can actually use, yet Killbill is just fake. 
Bruce Lee's jumpsuit was also meant to represent that he had no set style therefore he could change style and beat others that have a fixed style as we see in Game of Death.
Therefore I think Killbill is a film copying one that is far superior to its own. The only consilation I find is that Bruce Lee will be around and the legend of him and his films will be around when Killbill has long been forgotten.


----------



## MA-Caver

I haven't seen either of the films (yet) ... but I do remember reading that the films were part homage and part parody: (dictionary.com 1. a composition that imitates somebody's style in a humorous way 2: humorous or satirical mimicry ) of MA films. Tarrintino is a fine film maker/writer and often twists and turns a genre on it's ear. 
Don't take it too seriously because it wasn't meant to be...serious. 

Also I think you're being a bit biased here... 





> :*Corporal Hicks wrote*: to copy probably the greatest Martial Artist of our time


Lee was a great Martial Artist/Human being... but there are others who hold that same distinction in the last 50 years. 

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore

Oh, good grief.  I have a terrible secret to share with you, kiddo -- _movies are all fake.  None of it is real._

Bruce Lee was, by all accounts, a nice man and a very talented martial artist.  He was not the God of All That Is MA, however.  He _was_ a movie star -- which means his movies are fair game for parody, homage, and even blatant rip-off.  Bruce Lee was not much more likely to fight and defeat fifty other people at the same time than is Uma Thurman.  That's why it's a _movie_.

Tarantino's _Kill Bill_ films are extremely violent.  They're also intelligent, full of references to martial arts and Western cinema, and infused with an aura of _enjoyment_ -- enjoyment of the genre for its own sake.

Trying to read some horrible dishonor or insult to Bruce Lee into this is just silly.


----------



## clfsean

Besides that Uma just looks _*better*_ than Bruce in the jumpsuit!!! Or perhaps *tastier* is the proper word... 

:uhyeah:


----------



## Corporal Hicks

clfsean said:
			
		

> Besides that Uma just looks _*better*_ than Bruce in the jumpsuit!!! Or perhaps *tastier* is the proper word...
> 
> :uhyeah:


Yeah rite, shes not even good looking, but if your American your probably like anything on legs. (Ok, so I'm being predujiced). I'm not gay, but Bruce Lee suits the role better than she ever will.

I know its a movie and I know the fact that Bruce Lee was not a God and merely a human being however he probably is the greatest in the last fifty years unless you care to name any as good as or better than him?

Ok, so I'm being slightly biased, as for Tarianto (sorry cant spell his name) I noticed he seems to like copying other decent films, hardly a decent film producer or director. He should have simply stayed away from Bruce Lee's theme's and ideas.
Killbill in my opinion is pointless gore and violence, the story line isn't exactly great and so much of the film is copied from other great films.
Pointless, almost pathetic. But critics like it because they dont know where the orginal ideas "orginally" came from and they think its "pure" genius.


----------



## Cruentus

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Oh, good grief.  I have a terrible secret to share with you, kiddo -- _movies are all fake.  None of it is real._
> 
> Bruce Lee was, by all accounts, a nice man and a very talented martial artist.  He was not the God of All That Is MA, however.  He _was_ a movie star -- which means his movies are fair game for parody, homage, and even blatant rip-off.  Bruce Lee was not much more likely to fight and defeat fifty other people at the same time than is Uma Thurman.  That's why it's a _movie_.
> 
> Tarantino's _Kill Bill_ films are extremely violent.  They're also intelligent, full of references to martial arts and Western cinema, and infused with an aura of _enjoyment_ -- enjoyment of the genre for its own sake.
> 
> Trying to read some horrible dishonor or insult to Bruce Lee into this is just silly.


*chuckles*

OH! It's JUST a MOVIE? (jots that down)

Crap...back to the drawing board!  :rofl: 

Your Friend,

David Caradine


----------



## Cruentus

Also....if you think that Bruce Lee looks better in that Jumpsuit then Uma,

Then Please visit my website at matbattle.com.

Your "hot blooded hunk",

Renzo


----------



## Taimishu

Oh gods give me patience.
1. Its a costume.
2. She did not pick it, the costume dept gave it her.
3. Hey its called acting, alot of people in the Lee films couldnt fight either.
4. I think Mr Lee would have approved of Uma, she looks good and in context with the film is realistic. In every film of Mr Lee's he had females some who could fight and some who could not.
5. That is not the same jump suit. ( Uma 6' Bruce 5'6") it would fit Mr Lee like a tent.plus Uma fills it in interesting ways.
6. Mr Lee himself pioneered several movie fight techniques that have no reallity.
7. And finally I got news for you Bruce Lee IS DEAD and so can have no opinion and is in no way insulted by this or any film. For ( insert deity of choise ) the man made his living in the very same way.

Sheeet you got me going there what a waste of time, mine and yours.
Get real.

David


----------



## Michael Billings

Everyone is entitled to their opinion ... mine differs from yours, but then I know people who trained and worked with Bruce Lee.  I can almost garuntee he would have like Uma's flicks.

 -Michael


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Oh, good grief.  I have a terrible secret to share with you, kiddo -- _movies are all fake.  None of it is real._


Oh, man!  Does that mean that Jean-Claude Van Damme didn't really win the Kumite?  Next thing you know, someone's gonna dis the Easter Bunny.

As a die-hard 70's chop-socky fan, I loved the movie, from the Game of Death and Green Hornet references to the presence of Sonny Chiba and Gordon Liu.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> shes not even good looking


You are wrong, sir.  And so's your seeing-eye dog.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Notice this is the same jumpsuit that Bruce Lee wears in Game of Death.
> She cant even fight, she's not a Martial Artist so why should she have any right at all to copy probably the greatest Martial Artist of our time. Not only that, Killbill doesn't even count as a good film if you take away its smiliarites to Bruce Lee's films (i.e the fightscene above is copied from Fists Of Fury when Bruce Lee goes into a Japanese Dojo and beats all the students and instructor there). Whats more annoying is that KillBill isn't even real, she cannot fight yet Bruce Lee fights as himself with the moves he can actually do with the weapons he can actually use, yet Killbill is just fake.
> Bruce Lee's jumpsuit was also meant to represent that he had no set style therefore he could change style and beat others that have a fixed style as we see in Game of Death.
> Therefore I think Killbill is a film copying one that is far superior to its own. The only consilation I find is that Bruce Lee will be around and the legend of him and his films will be around when Killbill has long been forgotten.


I don't care what you say, Uma is far hotter than Bruce; but, to each his own. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Faye

I agree, it's a MOVIE, and it's FAKE. The movie was very entertaining, cleverly made. 

I love Bruce Lee too, but Uma does look hotter in that suit....


----------



## PeachMonkey

Corporal Hicks,

 I think it's pretty clear that you're completely misinterpreting the works of Tarentino in general, and the "Kill Bill" movies in particular.

 From the first "Shawscope" banner at the beginning of Vol. 1, through the quick zooms and cuts of the opening fight, to the casting of Sonny Chiba as Hattori Hanzo, through all the fight scenes in Vol. 1, it should become painfully obvious that Tarentino is a worshipper of the martial arts film genre, and in particular, the 1970s works of Bruce Lee, Chiba, and others.

 "Kill Bill Vol. 1" is a loving, colorful, often tongue-in-cheek homage to these film genres (among others).  Uma's jumpsuit is just another bit of homage to the films Tarentino loves.  

 Watch any interview with Quentin, or look at his intensive labors in bringing the classics of Hong Kong fight cinema to the west, and you'll recognize his love and respect for this genre.

 I know it's easy to look at something like this and feel displaced insult towards a hero (and Bruce Lee is an easy man to make a hero figure out of), but if you relax and take a second look at it I think you'll realize that Tarentino was honoring Lee in his own fashion, and that Bruce himself would have seen and appreciated this gesture in the way it was meant.


----------



## Littledragon

With all the computer technology and high flying wire work I think today the recent martial arts films are all a discrace, when was the last time we saw a recent martial arts films that you could say man that was amazing?


----------



## Flatlander

When I first saw the fight scene in the Dojo between Neo and Morpheus I was pretty impressed.  Actually, I was pretty impressed with just about every fight scene in that movie.  Sure, lots of wires, but nonetheless impressive.


----------



## MA-Caver

flatlander said:
			
		

> When I first saw the fight scene in the Dojo between Neo and Morpheus I was pretty impressed.  Actually, I was pretty impressed with just about every fight scene in that movie.  Sure, lots of wires, but nonetheless impressive.



Agreed, and one of the best lines that got a loud gaffaw out of me (and the rest of the audience) was Neo saying to Morpheus "I know Kung Fu." and all from a 10 second download. Geez if _real _ MA was like that we'd all be bored with it. And it does take the FUN out of learning over the years.


----------



## Ronin Moose

Uma, Oprah...........Oprah, Uma.........Uma, Orpah..........


-David Letterman


----------



## PeachMonkey

Littledragon said:
			
		

> With all the computer technology and high flying wire work I think today the recent martial arts films are all a discrace, when was the last time we saw a recent martial arts films that you could say man that was amazing?


 Classic martial arts films (at least in Asia) have used high wire work for many, many, *many* years.  Or did you think that all of those Chinese actors in the swordplay movies could actually fly?


----------



## Littledragon

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> Classic martial arts films (at least in Asia) have used high wire work for many, many, *many* years. Or did you think that all of those Chinese actors in the swordplay movies could actually fly?


I am not referring to those sword play movies I am referring to movies made by Bruce Lee, Steven Seagal, Jackie Chan, Samo Hung, Yuen Biao, the movies back in the day that never consisted of wire works.

Tarek


----------



## Michael Billings

Jet Li is another contemporary that has talent and skill ... if not much english at first.

 -Michael


----------



## Littledragon

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Jet Li is another contemporary that has talent and skill ... if not much english at first.
> 
> -Michael


Ye he is an amazing martial artist but if he has that much skill why must he use so much wirework?


----------



## Michael Billings

Unfortunatly the viewing public's standards have gotten so outrageous that wirework ala Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (or Charlie's Angels for that matter) and/or computer generated images, as in Matrix Reloaded, are necessary for a film to be competitive.  This is not fair or right to those Martial Artists who paved the way as actors also, but that is how it is.

 -Michael


----------



## Littledragon

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly the viewing public's standards have gotten so outrageous that wirework ala Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (or Charlie's Angels for that matter) and/or computer generated images, as in Matrix Reloaded, are necessary for a film to be competitive. This is not fair or right to those Martial Artists who paved the way as actors also, but that is how it is.
> 
> -Michael


Ye sadly thats a fact. Did you see Seagal's latest Belly Of The Beast? His latest movies have all been using wire work and computer animated fights. This is Seagal we are talking about.


----------



## PeachMonkey

Littledragon said:
			
		

> I am not referring to those sword play movies I am referring to movies made by Bruce Lee, Steven Seagal, Jackie Chan, Samo Hung, Yuen Biao, the movies back in the day that never consisted of wire works.
> 
> Tarek


 I know what you mean... Jackie and Samo and Yuen's movies, in particular, have always been amazing.  Of course, even those guys use tricks... manipulated camera speed, fake limbs and strikes coming in from off camera, etc etc, along with their amazing acrobatics and dangerous stunts.


----------



## PeachMonkey

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Jet Li is another contemporary that has talent and skill ... if not much english at first.


 Jet Li is impressive.  I'd rather watch fights such as those in the "Once Upon a Time in China" series than even Jackie's greatest stuff, wire work or no.


----------



## Rob Broad

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I know its a movie and I know the fact that Bruce Lee was not a God and merely a human being however he probably is the greatest in the last fifty years unless you care to name any as good as or better than him?



Lets see.  Ed Parker, Remy Presas, Fumio Demura, Soshin Nagimine just to name a few, then there is Dan Insanto, Oyata, and I know there are many more that I am forgetting.


----------



## satans.barber

I enjoyed both films, and I think it's nice to see a mainstream director who has a lot of power in Hollywood infusing a bit of new life into the MA genre.

Currently, there aren't any other cinema martial arts films really, IMHO, apart from the odd Jet Li ones that make a UK cinema release. All of Stephen Seagal, Jean CLaude Van Damme et al.'s films are currently going straight to video, and they're not as good as they once were anyway. 

Under Siege was a great film, but once Seagal started making eco-martial-warrior films, he fell out of the limelight (good message, wrong medium).

As for Van Damme, Bloodsport, Kickboxer, Hard Target etc. are pretty good, but his recent films just seem to have lost that edge. The last one I hired was awful!

Jackie Chan is still doing great work, but these days he's more about the plot and the comedy than ever he was. I love his films, but I don't really go see them for the action anymore to be honest.

As for the Matrix....don't get me started!

So I'm hoping that the Kill Bill films (and their associated box office revenue) may spurn other directors into putting down the Uzis and Glochs now and again and get back to some decent MA scenes instead of the same old shootouts. If this does manage to come about, Uma and her Lee homage with the jumpsuit will have been part of it, so I applaud her for her efforts in that as well as the rest of the films.

Is isn't necessary to be a martial artist by nature to play a good part in a MA film (take Chow Yun Fat as a good example) and I think Uma came accross convincingly. In the biopic 'Dragon' film that came out in the early 90's, I thought Jason Scott Lee did a fantastic Bruce, and that Bruce's wife says how accurate his character in the film is is testament to that. Jason Scott Lee has no MA experience before he came to do the film though, but still managed to pull off some great fight scenes, such as the alley fight with the Chinese chefs.

Ian.


----------



## Littledragon

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Lets see. Ed Parker, Remy Presas, Fumio Demura, Soshin Nagimine just to name a few, then there is Dan Insanto, Oyata, and I know there are many more that I am forgetting.


IMO I don't think they are better than Bruce Lee.

Tarek


----------



## Rob Broad

Littledragon said:
			
		

> IMO I don't think they are better than Bruce Lee.
> 
> Tarek



Well opinions are like buttholes everyone has got one.

If it wasn't for Ed Parker Bruce would never have got his big break.  If it wasn't for Dan Insanto Bruce Lee would not have been introduced to Ed Parker.  Bruce had screen charisma, but what you have seen of him in his films is all acting just like any other actor.  He had some inovative concepts but so did a lot of people back then and the collaborating they did helped make JKD what it is.


----------



## Littledragon

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Well opinions are like buttholes everyone has got one.
> 
> If it wasn't for Ed Parker Bruce would never have got his big break. If it wasn't for Dan Insanto Bruce Lee would not have been introduced to Ed Parker. Bruce had screen charisma, but what you have seen of him in his films is all acting just like any other actor. He had some inovative concepts but so did a lot of people back then and the collaborating they did helped make JKD what it is.


I just feel he is a better over all martial artist and in a fight he would win. Only in my opinion.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for Dan Insanto Bruce Lee would not have been introduced to Ed Parker.


No offense, but wasn't it the other way around?  I thought that Bruce Lee was in town for the Internationals, and Ed Parker had Dan Inosanto show Bruce Lee around town, and that was how Lee and Inosanto met.  So if not for Ed Parker, Dan Inosanto would not have been introduced to Bruce Lee.
Of course, I could be wrong.  It's been known to happen.


----------



## Marginal

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Ye he is an amazing martial artist but if he has that much skill why must he use so much wirework?



You should watch Fist of Legend. (Way better than the borefest that inspired it IMO.)


----------



## MA-Caver

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> <snipped> If it wasn't for Ed Parker Bruce would never have got his big break.  *If it wasn't for Dan Insanto Bruce Lee would not have been introduced to Ed Parker.  *



Read my post (#48) as it comes straight from Parker on the "origins" of Bruce Lee.  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13151&page=4&pp=15

People need IMO, to stop building up Lee as this all-powerful Martial Arts GOD. He made his contribution to MA, (incomplete as it was... because I'm sure he had so much more) like so many others before and after him. I'll say again Lee was a great MA but he was not *THE* greatest of all time. In the Martial Arts World... *NO-ONE * man holds that distinction. No one man can and IMO no one man should. The Martial Art World is far too broad to be able to contribute that singular honor upon one person. Now you CAN say Bruce Lee was the Greatest JKD-ist. I won't argue with that one because well...   gee... he invented the art.


----------



## MA-Caver

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> I know what you mean... Jackie and Samo and Yuen's movies, in particular, have always been amazing.  Of course, even those guys use tricks... manipulated camera speed, fake limbs and strikes coming in from off camera, etc etc, along with their amazing acrobatics and dangerous stunts.



Well if you watch Jackie Chan's "The Medallion" you'll see that he's joined the growing list of _"wire-martial arts" _ as well. But then he's getting older and thus stunt work isn't what it used to be for the man.


----------



## PeachMonkey

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well if you watch Jackie Chan's "The Medallion" you'll see that he's joined the growing list of _"wire-martial arts" _ as well. But then he's getting older and thus stunt work isn't what it used to be for the man.


 Even if he weren't getting older, I think we'd see Jackie doing more wire-work, just because that look is so in vogue these days.  Jackie Chan is, above all else, an entertainer.


----------



## Littledragon

Marginal said:
			
		

> You should watch Fist of Legend. (Way better than the borefest that inspired it IMO.)


Ye I have it, the American version on dvd and vhs and the Hong Kong version on VHS.


----------



## Mark Weiser

Actually People there is someone who is starting to use more and more Martial Arts in his movies. It will be interesting to see how he progresses. That person is Ben Afleck the star of PayCheck and DareDevil. Additionally Wesley Snipes is on the scene as well.

Just FYI

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Corporal Hicks

MACaver said:
			
		

> Read my post (#48) as it comes straight from Parker on the "origins" of Bruce Lee. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13151&page=4&pp=15
> 
> People need IMO, to stop building up Lee as this all-powerful Martial Arts GOD. He made his contribution to MA, (incomplete as it was... because I'm sure he had so much more) like so many others before and after him. I'll say again Lee was a great MA but he was not *THE* greatest of all time. In the Martial Arts World... *NO-ONE *man holds that distinction. No one man can and IMO no one man should. The Martial Art World is far too broad to be able to contribute that singular honor upon one person. Now you CAN say Bruce Lee was the Greatest JKD-ist. I won't argue with that one because well...  gee... he invented the art.


 
You sound like one of the karate black belts who dis-believed in his abilities and then got their *** kicked. Bruce Lee was not a god (correct) but he was however a high distinction and I would say the most well known and greatest so far because he did not just do Martial Arts in its phsyical concept, but he was a philsopher as well as a physcologist and I think that deserves respect above any other Martial Artists as well as his dedication and the fact that he faced predijuce against the colour of his skin and still won through. He gave the chinese a champion in which they could believe in and take heart in espically when liberated from the Japanese. IMO

AND THATS WHY I dont agree that Tarentino (my apologies for spelling his name wrong) at the most should copy a hero of the chinese people and of the greatest MA of our time, I dont care if he copies some crappy Japanese Samurari film but if he really did like Samuri films and that sort of films then he should have left Bruce Lee's genre alone. What about the jumpsuit? Most people who watch killbill dont have a clue what it means?

Not only that, Killbill has a stupid IMO of gore in it, so much at the end you begin to think "well i'm getting bored now" do you really think Bruce Lee would have sat and thought "Well I like that!"

As for the fact "He is dead" thats a juvinelle attitude to take, Martin Luther King is dead but does that mean everything he said no longer has any reference. Maybe I am taking it to far but Bruce Lee was one in a million so Tarentino should have just left his ideas alone IMO. 
Fair play to Tarentino for some of his good films though, Pulp Fiction etc

Oh yeah did he direct Charlies Angels? Or is tha false?

Regards


----------



## ppko

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I know its a movie and I know the fact that Bruce Lee was not a God and merely a human being however he probably is the greatest in the last fifty years unless you care to name any as good as or better than him?


George Dillman
Wally Jay
Remy Presas
Tony Annesi
Mas Oyama
Oyata
Hohan Soken
the list goes on and on I am also a Bruce Lee fan, he was a very good Martial Artist but there are and was many better, or just as good as he was


----------



## Taimishu

Isnt it amazing how one jumpsuit can cause so much controvercy?
Correct me if I am wrong but is'nt Bruce Lee as well known as he is, as he was in films too, if he did not act in them would he be as well known outside of MA fields?
And I say again leave Uma alone, she was given the suit by wardrobe and she wore it. ( and looked bloody good in it too. )

David


----------



## clfsean

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Yeah rite, shes not even good looking, but if your American your probably like anything on legs. (Ok, so I'm being predujiced). I'm not gay, but Bruce Lee suits the role better than she ever will.


Yep I'm American... what's that have to do with anything?



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I know its a movie and I know the fact that Bruce Lee was not a God and merely a human being however he probably is the greatest in the last fifty years unless you care to name any as good as or better than him?


Ok... Hatsumi Masaaki, Nishiyama Hidetaki (sp??), Jew Tien Long, Lee Koon hung, Ed Parker Sr, Kise Fuse, Demura Fumio, Chen Xiao wang, Chan Koon tai, etc... all good fighters, some excellent fighters on a day to day basis... Bruce Lee was good, but wasn't all that. He was just different back then.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm being slightly biased, as for Tarianto (sorry cant spell his name) I noticed he seems to like copying other decent films, hardly a decent film producer or director. He should have simply stayed away from Bruce Lee's theme's and ideas.
> Killbill in my opinion is pointless gore and violence, the story line isn't exactly great and so much of the film is copied from other great films.
> Pointless, almost pathetic. But critics like it because they dont know where the orginal ideas "orginally" came from and they think its "pure" genius.


Yep you're biased & there's been plenty of examples for you to get his name right... here's another... Tarantino. He's not copying other films in these two movies. It's his homage to the whole "kung fu movie" world at one shot. 

Relax & take things easier. Life will work better for you & like most people here... I don't think Bruce Lee would mind seeing a 6 foot tall blonde in the jump suit (granted... she does have feet that could kill on sight!!!!). I mean... he didn't even get to see the movie the jumpsuit appeared in.


----------



## psi_radar

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> What about the jumpsuit? Most people who watch killbill dont have a clue what it means?



I think Bruce would have been more offended that they got some bozo who barely looks like him to wear the same disputed jumpsuit IN HIS OWN MOVIE. Filming hadn't completed on Game of Death by the time he died, so in order to recover the invested funds they made do with cut footage and a body double. A pretty lame end result except for the actual fight scenes. Kill Bill is technically and aesthetically a much better film. 

Bruce liked women and by all accounts had a good sense of humor, so I think he would have enjoyed Kill Bill and be honored that his films deserved a homage from an accomplished director and cast 30 years later.  

It's easy to deify people. Remember, Bruce, though very innovative and accomplished, was just a human like everyone else.


----------



## ppko

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I think Bruce would have been more offended that they got some bozo who barely looks like him to wear the same disputed jumpsuit IN HIS OWN MOVIE. Filming hadn't completed on Game of Death by the time he died, so in order to recover the invested funds they made do with cut footage and a body double. A pretty lame end result except for the actual fight scenes. Kill Bill is technically and aesthetically a much better film.
> 
> Bruce liked women and by all accounts had a good sense of humor, so I think he would have enjoyed Kill Bill and be honored that his films deserved a homage from an accomplished director and cast 30 years later.
> 
> It's easy to deify people. Remember, Bruce, though very innovative and accomplished, was just a human like everyone else.


I totally agree, why do people feel that Bruce would be angered over this.  The fight scenes they ended up with in the game of death weren't even up to Bruces standards.  These were all scenes that Bruce was going to throw out.


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen

just in my opinion.. no offence 2 u ppl who liked the movies.. but they were so fake and the gore was too much... it was just so fake. the movies were boring too. bruce lee movies clean up the mat with kill bill ones.


----------



## Raewyn

Kill Bill wasnt really I movie I would have seen, but that there was nothing else to see, so I thought I'd watch it for something to do. I acutally thought it was alright for what he was trying to do.  Alot better than Jean Claude Van Damms movies (the guy cant even kick properly!!)


----------



## shinbushi

I actually think the movie was much more disrectful to kenjutsu and the samurai for such aweful use of the katana.  Why not use broadswords if you are going to use Wushu


----------



## Sarah

Imitation is the highest form of flattery


----------



## Chronuss

Raisin said:
			
		

> Alot better than Jean Claude Van Damms movies (the guy cant even kick properly!!)


...like I said before...his best was Kickboxer II....:uhyeah:


----------



## PeachMonkey

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee was not a god (correct) but he was however a high distinction and I would say the most well known and greatest so far because he did not just do Martial Arts in its phsyical concept, but he was a philsopher as well as a physcologist


 Is it your supposition, then, that Bruce Lee was the first martial artist to bring philosophy, psychology, and other disciplines into his considerations of martial arts?



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> What about the jumpsuit? Most people who watch killbill dont have a clue what it means?


 What exactly is your point?  That Tarentino's homage to Bruce Lee and other classic martial arts stars is less valid because some of the viewers wouldn't recognize the jumpsuit?



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Not only that, Killbill has a stupid IMO of gore in it, so much at the end you begin to think "well i'm getting bored now" do you really think Bruce Lee would have sat and thought "Well I like that!"


 First, I think you need to look up the words "parody" and "homage", and the phrase "tongue-in-cheek".

 Second, I do think Bruce would have liked the films.  He was an intelligent, educated man, and from the first Shawscope banner through the last frame of Kill Bill Volume 2, he would have recognized that he was being shown honor from a great, great fan (along with the other Tarentino influences from 70s exploitation films through Sergio Leone westerns that were being honored).

 In the end, though, it doesn't *matter* what Bruce would have thought.  The films deserve to be analyzed on their own merit.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Oh yeah did he direct Charlies Angels? Or is tha false?


 Where did you get this idea?  The Charlies Angels films were directed by "McG":

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0160127/


----------



## Corporal Hicks

UMA isnt that nice, give me Sarah Michelle Gellar anyday. As for American's liking anything on two legs that rather a myth over here.

The film is not great IMO, its just gore extreme and just simply gets boring because you know that she's going to cut some more limbs off now, YES I'M BORED ALREADY GIVE ME A STORYLINE WORTH WATCHING (come on I rate ALIEN and THE THING higher than killbill and they are from the 70's and 80's but at least they are decent films). But I do agree with Game Of Death being quite crap in that respect. However has anybody seen the un-cut version of the tower fight scene on the anniversy Bruce Lee boxset, thats better than the orginal film?


----------



## sifu nick

I liked the Kill Bill movies. I thought they were entertaining. I think Uma's outfit and the crazy 88's masks were all a tribute to Lee not a disgrace.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Well, who says Bruce Lee would like it?
According to the Bruce Lee anniversy Box Set and the book " The Life of Bruce Lee" written by Linda Lee, Bruce did not like gore in a film, especially if it was extreme, so what gives anybody the impression that he would have approved of the film, Its MO and I believe that Kill Bill should have left the Bruce Lee genre alone. If you dont think so, dont flame me.


----------



## satans.barber

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Well, who says Bruce Lee would like it?
> According to the Bruce Lee anniversy Box Set and the book " The Life of Bruce Lee" written by Linda Lee, Bruce did not like gore in a film, especially if it was extreme, so what gives anybody the impression that he would have approved of the film, Its MO and I believe that Kill Bill should have left the Bruce Lee genre alone. If you dont think so, dont flame me.



That was in the 1960s though, society has changed. I think most people would be shocked from that time if they'd seen a film like Kill Bill, just the same way people were outraged when they first heard Rock n' Roll. But, can you imagine a world without rock now? 

Ian.


----------



## Marginal

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Well, who says Bruce Lee would like it?
> According to the Bruce Lee anniversy Box Set and the book " The Life of Bruce Lee" written by Linda Lee, Bruce did not like gore in a film, especially if it was extreme, so what gives anybody the impression that he would have approved of the film, Its MO and I believe that Kill Bill should have left the Bruce Lee genre alone. If you dont think so, dont flame me.



Hong Kong cinema's hardly Bruce Lee's turf alone. That aside, the gore in Kill Bill is usually extreme to the point of it being cartooneque. Bruce apparently had no problem with similar levels of gore given he starred in Fists of Fury which involved a whole lotta people being killed, dismembered and frozen in ice blocks.


----------



## Neckbones

Ok, I solved it. I called the AFA (American Film Association) and explained that many people were upset about the similarities in the outfits that Uma and Bruce wore. They have advised that there will be no more films made with jumpsuits that are yellow with black stripes down the side.

To imply that a movie like KillBill is being disrespectful to Bruce Lee movies or any other MA movies is ....
:bs1:


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Marginal said:
			
		

> Hong Kong cinema's hardly Bruce Lee's turf alone. That aside, the gore in Kill Bill is usually extreme to the point of it being cartooneque. Bruce apparently had no problem with similar levels of gore given he starred in Fists of Fury which involved a whole lotta people being killed, dismembered and frozen in ice blocks.


Similar Levels of Gore lolololololol! The hell have you been watching?

And anyway Fists of Fury is not people being dismembered and frozen in ice blocks thats in the Big Boss. And you dont actually see the people being dismembered nor random limbs being lopped off for that matter, like in Killbill.

Quote:
To imply that a movie like KillBill is being disrespectful to Bruce Lee movies or any other MA movies is ....

Is that your opinion, or a fact (that you would like to think it is)? Or are you just being stupid.

But I have to agree with satans.barber about the rock


----------



## Enson

i don't know... but i actually enjoyed the kill bill movies more than bruce lee movies. more special effects! thats just my preference.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Enson said:
			
		

> i don't know... but i actually enjoyed the kill bill movies more than bruce lee movies. more special effects! thats just my preference.


Yeah I know, and I totally appreciate that, (thankyou for somebody with a decent honest answer) but its not about the special effects, because any film beats old films if your going to base it on special effects. I'm just saying about the concept behind it.
What I will say though, is that even when Kill Bill is gone, Bruce Lee and Bruce Lee films will still be around! I think that shows alot more than fancy videos ever can. Though I will have to admit, Kill Bill volume 2 was more likeable for me IMO than number1.

Regards


----------



## Marginal

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Similar Levels of Gore lolololololol! The hell have you been watching?



Lola, I just told you. Kill Bill and Fists of Fury. 



> And anyway Fists of Fury is not people being dismembered and frozen in ice blocks thats in the Big Boss.



Same movie, different title as per localization. I stand uncorrected.



> And you dont actually see the people being dismembered nor random limbs being lopped off for that matter, like in Killbill.



No, you see retards being tortured because they're retards instead. (Judging from that movie, Bruce's family tree had one branch.) The point is, it's cartoonish violence. A giant sawblade... It's right out of Dudley Dooright. O-Ren Ishi's decapitation of the Yakuza boss is equally absurd. Same with the swordfight with the Crazy 88's. Which wasn't just a homage to Bruce, but also to Samurai movies, Hong Kong cinema etc. You see flashes like the sequence where The Bride falls down to the ground and hacks out people's legs just like Bruce's 'chucks did in Chinese Connection, but Kill Bill was never supposed to be all about Lee either way. 

(Which is a good thing since the two Lee movies I mentioned were horrible.)


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Ok, forgive me I'm confused! Chinese Connection your refering to Fists of Fury right?


No, you see retards being tortured because they're retards instead. (Judging from that movie, Bruce's family tree had one branch.) QUOTE

Which film is that? I dont remember people being tortured or is my memory really that bad? Or is that Enter The Dragon in which I havnt seen yet so I wouldn't know what its about! I think I get your point though, thanks.

but Kill Bill was never supposed to be all about Lee either way. QUOTE

I'm afraid it could have fooled me, looks like it did, and I thought it was sh*te!


----------



## Enson

bruce lee movies are like picaso art. they are not being made anymore so they are appreciated for what they are.


maybe in 20 yrs people will honor kill bill movies as they have lee films. i think any movie that makes people see different martial arts (styles, technique) and have people interested in the arts is great. the matrix, kill bill, karate kid, are all good for the arts. helps people see how much more can be done with the human body, mind, spirit, than just sitting on the sofa eating ice cream. heck i want to learn the "exploding heart technique".


----------



## Marginal

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Ok, forgive me I'm confused! Chinese Connection your refering to Fists of Fury right?


 
They kinda have revolving titles depending on where each was localized. It's the one with the ice factory, the stupid family, the fat guy who never buttons his shirt etc. They were very stupid people... 



> I dont remember people being tortured or is my memory really that bad?


I think being chopped up and frozen in ice blocks counts as being a skosh cruel....



> Or is that Enter The Dragon in which I havnt seen yet so I wouldn't know what its about! I think I get your point though, thanks.


No, Enter the Dragon is actually a good movie. The two I'm talking about, the ice factory one, and the one featuring the Jing Wu school that Jet Li managed to wrest an entertaining movie from under the title Fist of Legend are bad movies. 



> but Kill Bill was never supposed to be all about Lee either way. QUOTE
> 
> I'm afraid it could have fooled me, looks like it did, and I thought it was sh*te!



Only by the jumpsuit, the Crazy 88's uniform, and limited coreography in a few of the fight scenes. There was a lot being crammed into Kill Bill, it is not supposed to be a Bruce Lee movie except with Uma instead. It never was. 

That aside, I don't think Bruce Lee movies qualify as Picasso art, or that they should be taken as such by any means. Some of them are good. Enter and Return of the Dragon for example. RoD, "I'm from the country, and in the country, we..." (the way Bruce delivered that line is absolutely great. Looked half crazed every time...) manages to be funny and moves things along at a brisk pace. Enter the Dragon's more serious, but it still has a relatively solid story, good action etc. 

The two I'm thinking of OTOH, are just messy. The Big Boss featured Bruce's stupid family, (Hey, where's Jim? Dunno, I'll go tell the boss we suspect of killing him that I'm going to go call the police... repeat until entire family's dead save for Bruce) him trying to uphold a totally pointless and context free vow not to fight. But then we get to see the doubledecker thug bus and a corny sequence with a couple of dogs and a birdcage. Rah. 

Chinese connection, Fists of Fury, or whatever it happens to be called one week to the next is terminally boring. Watching Bruce beat up an old fat Japanese man with monstorously thick glasses in what looks like a church basement... Ech. The movie moves like molassas. Whole lot of sequences of Bruce going here, leaving there, climbing through windows for no especially good reason...


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Marginal said:
			
		

> They kinda have revolving titles depending on where each was localized. It's the one with the ice factory, the stupid family, the fat guy who never buttons his shirt etc. They were very stupid people...
> 
> I think being chopped up and frozen in ice blocks counts as being a skosh cruel....
> 
> No, Enter the Dragon is actually a good movie. The two I'm talking about, the ice factory one, and the one featuring the Jing Wu school that Jet Li managed to wrest an entertaining movie from under the title Fist of Legend are bad movies.
> 
> 
> Only by the jumpsuit, the Crazy 88's uniform, and limited coreography in a few of the fight scenes. There was a lot being crammed into Kill Bill, it is not supposed to be a Bruce Lee movie except with Uma instead. It never was.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the post Marginal! Cleared some things up!
> Regards


----------



## someguy

What would Bruce say to this.  I'm guessing he wouldn't mind too  much.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

someguy said:
			
		

> What would Bruce say to this. I'm guessing he wouldn't mind too much.


We've had this sort of reply before. Your point is pathetic. So your basically saying if somebody is dead then it doesnt matter and that everything they stood for doesnt matter. Right, so Martin Luther King because he is dead (Rest In Piece), everything he fought for is now non-important, IS IT?  because if it is in your eyes, your a very shallow person. This arguement as quoted above is juvenile and I dont need comments like it seeing I'm just giving my own viewpoint on this thread.


----------



## Zepp

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> We've had this sort of reply before. Your point is pathetic. So your basically saying if somebody is dead then it doesnt matter and that everything they stood for doesnt matter. Right, so Martin Luther King because he is dead (Rest In Piece), everything he fought for is now non-important, IS IT?  because if it is in your eyes, your a very shallow person. This arguement as quoted above is juvenile and I dont need comments like it seeing I'm just giving my own viewpoint on this thread.



Damn, you're really taking this personally, aren't you?

I think what someguy actually meant was that Bruce Lee would appreciate the reference to his film work, in any form.  The man wasn't above laughing at himself.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Zepp said:
			
		

> Damn, you're really taking this personally, aren't you?
> 
> Yeah, I think you have a point, I'll think I'll move away to a quiet corner now and mumble to myself!


----------



## SMP

I think the movie was based on a comic - 

 maybe the outfit was just an attempt to pay respect


----------



## BlackCatBonz

bruce lee was a half decent actor.......and a mediocre martial artist on his best day.... his actual martial arts training was minimal and his philosophies were simply regurgatated ramblings from books like I-Ching

i bet a 1 hour lesson with chuck norris would have you thinking more than a week of studying with bruce lee

shawn


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> i bet a 1 hour lesson with chuck norris would have you thinking more than a week of studying with bruce lee


Chuck Norris, Joe Lewis, and Bob Wall all thought enough of Bruce Lee's lessons to take them themselves.  He must've had something on the ball.


----------



## AnimEdge

didnt Chuck lose to Bruce? eather way kill bill was a great movie


----------



## BlackCatBonz

chuck lost to him in the "movie".
and if you read any of his books......you'd see his take on bruce is much different than the common martial arts loving public............
he was still mediocre.......and to be completely honest, i think he exhibited the same behaviour that a lot of beginning martial artists make....by not having a deeper understanding he tried to "create" something new. you cant improve upon nature, its already perfect in its workings, and most martial arts (not the BS ones) teach you this if you stick with them long enough to find out.

shawn

ps. kill bill was great


----------



## Corporal Hicks

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> chuck lost to him in the "movie".
> and if you read any of his books......you'd see his take on bruce is much different than the common martial arts loving public............
> he was still mediocre.......and to be completely honest, i think he exhibited the same behaviour that a lot of beginning martial artists make....by not having a deeper understanding he tried to "create" something new. you cant improve upon nature, its already perfect in its workings, and most martial arts (not the BS ones) teach you this if you stick with them long enough to find out.
> 
> To be honest with you my friend, you know nothing about Bruce lee and I think you are the one who is simply lacking in knowledge here. Sure, Bruce Lee isnt the best but he was not mediocre in any way. Some call him the best fighter ever. Let me see, do you believe Kata's work? (THIS IS NOT A TOPIC STARTER I'M JUST MAKING A POINT)
> 
> I'm not saying he wasnt a big head though......
> Quote by not having a deeper understanding he tried to "create" something new"
> 
> I Think I can say that he understands more than you ever could. The best fighters fight subconciously and thats the point he was trying to make, and maybe its people like you who dont understand, or just simply you wont believe it because you havnt seen it. Try watching some of his sparring videos (as in Black and White taken from Ed Parkers senimors) and I think you will see he is not a mediocre Martial Artist.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

ive seen them.....ive read the books.......ive watched the movies........ive watched interviews wih all his martial arts movie star buddies........ive seen the A&E documentaries.....i lived with a bruce lee fanatic.
yes we were both martial artists when we lived together as well.......the difference was....he was a bruce lee fan from the time he was a little kid. i on the other hand was not. as we both grew up in life and in our martial arts training you start to see things a little bit differently. thats not to say he didnt make contributions to the arts by popularizing them. here is a different comparison.....i am also a musician, growing up, i thought jimmy page from led zeppelin was the greatest guitar player ever. but as my musical horizons broadened, so did my definition of what makes a good guitar player...is it great technical virtuosity, or is it being able to write some of the most memorable riffs in rock? Riffing to me is the abstract movements in martial arts, the answer if you will to the unexpected attack...can it be done with great technical virtuosity? you bet your **** it can.......but being a technician without the ability to riff makes you another kid playing along to records in mom and dads basement......or making mediocre martial arts films.

shawn


----------



## Corporal Hicks

I can see you point but you really can not call him mediocre and you cannot call his films mediocre either, thats mainly because its your opinion. Look at it this way, his films are now old and they are not exactly with the times, but all of them apart from Game Of Death broke box office records in Asia, I think that is definatly not mediocre, as for a man who also broke the prejucdice against Asians and blacks in film making as well as being a role model and hero for millions of people, that is certainly not mediocre, nor is the art that he created seeing it cut all the crap out of traditional martial arts and just made a direct system that is extremely effective.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> nor is the art that he created seeing it cut all the crap out of traditional martial arts and just made a direct system that is extremely effective.


Opps, that was a bit too direct and a little of my opinion, dont take that seriously....as in too seriously!


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> nor is the art that he created seeing it cut all the crap out of traditional martial arts and just made a direct system that is extremely effective.


Opps, that was a bit too direct and a little of my opinion, dont take that seriously....as in too seriously!


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty

Personally, I agree with Hicks. Bruce Lee is my role model, hero, and the reason I started martial arts in the first place. It'd be bad enough to see a martial artist promote a movie by wearing Bruce's outfit, let alone a non martial artist. Some movies just aren't worth seeing, especially when they use a master to promote it who is no longer with us and has no say in the matter. :asian:


----------



## PeachMonkey

Are any of you who are so annoyed by Uma Thurman's outfit in Kill Bill Vol 1 familiar with the term "homage", and its definition?  

Have you actually seen enough of the Shaw Bros, Sonny Chiba, Bruce Lee, et al movies that Kill Bill refers to, honors, and even lavishly worships to be able to understand the content of the film?


----------



## Corporal Hicks

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> Are any of you who are so annoyed by Uma Thurman's outfit in Kill Bill Vol 1 familiar with the term "homage", and its definition?
> 
> Have you actually seen enough of the Shaw Bros, Sonny Chiba, Bruce Lee, et al movies that Kill Bill refers to, honors, and even lavishly worships to be able to understand the content of the film?


 
Lol, my friend, please, one of my best friends is a killbill fanatic, the reason I started this thread was to see if I had actually got a valid idea. I agree with Killbill having special effects and all this crap blah blah blah and gore etc etc, but why is a film sooooo good, if all Tariantio did was copy all the other Martial Art movies and make up a bodge one! In my eyes Bruce Lee, is a legend, so why steal his idea, its not homage, its an idea of Bruce Lee and the yellow jumpsuit has aboustly no revelance in Killbill so why use it? Did he want to promote killbill more knowing that maybe the jumpsuit would be recognised? I just think, leave the masters that are dead where they are. They could have done a better homage to Martial Arts and its masters than whats in the film, extreme violence and gore is not MA. 
Killbill is not a homage, its a disgrace to Martial Arts. IMO I add.


----------



## Marginal

If it makes you feel any better, Uma's wearing riding leathers, not a jumpsuit. 

Only thing I hate about Kill Bill is when Oren swallows her whimper in the animation sequence. That's just stupid on so many levels.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I can see you point but you really can not call him mediocre and you cannot call his films mediocre either, thats mainly because its your opinion. Look at it this way, his films are now old and they are not exactly with the times, but all of them apart from Game Of Death broke box office records in Asia, I think that is definatly not mediocre, as for a man who also broke the prejucdice against Asians and blacks in film making as well as being a role model and hero for millions of people, that is certainly not mediocre, nor is the art that he created seeing it cut all the crap out of traditional martial arts and just made a direct system that is extremely effective.


if thats what he has done.....then lets call it what it is....streetfighting.
to call it a martial art is a slam against "art"
all the stuff that goes along with studying a traditional ryu is what makes it fun....not doing the same thing as buddy down the street.

im not totally slamming bruce lee........but i think his actual contributions to the martial arts world are pretty minimal in the grand scheme....and to some thats alright, i require something a lil bit more i guess

shawn


----------



## Corporal Hicks

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> if thats what he has done.....then lets call it what it is....streetfighting.
> to call it a martial art is a slam against "art"
> all the stuff that goes along with studying a traditional ryu is what makes it fun....not doing the same thing as buddy down the street.
> 
> im not totally slamming bruce lee........but i think his actual contributions to the martial arts world are pretty minimal in the grand scheme....and to some thats alright, i require something a lil bit more i guess
> 
> shawn


Nice, I see what you mean now, and yes I agree in a way, thanks for the post!
Regards



And for the other guy. she aint wearing riding leathers, thats in Killbill 2, I think....I cant remember


----------



## PeachMonkey

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Lol, my friend, please, one of my best friends is a killbill fanatic, the reason I started this thread was to see if I had actually got a valid idea.



Your idea is perfectly valid, it's just wrong 



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> but why is a film sooooo good, if all Tariantio did was copy all the other Martial Art movies and make up a bodge one!



Because that's not what he did.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> In my eyes Bruce Lee, is a legend, so why steal his idea, its not homage



Yes, it is.  Your insistence that it is not shows me either that you do not understand the word homage, or that you are not familiar with the legacy of _wuxia_ films, ultraviolent Japanese films, Shaw Bros. classics, and other films of various sizes and shapes that Tarentino paid homage to with Kill Bill.  

It is fair to say that homage of this type is not to your taste, but to claim that the film was not an homage is simply bogus.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Killbill is not a homage, its a disgrace to Martial Arts.



We've already discussed your opinion on homage.  As to being a disgrace, I'm glad I don't like in your limited world.  Just out of curiosity, are _wuxia_ films a "disgrace to Martial Arts" because people can't really fly?


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Homage: According to an ENGLISH DICTONARY= (In feudal law) formal acknowledgement of allegiance; reverence, tribute, paid.

QUOTE: or that you are not familiar with the legacy of _wuxia_ films. 

I admit I'm not familar with wuxia films but when refering to ultraviolent japanese films you must be refering to films such a Battle Royale and in the Realm of The Senses.

QUOTE:
We've already discussed your opinion on homage. As to being a disgrace, I'm glad I don't like in your limited world. Just out of curiosity, are _wuxia_ films a "disgrace to Martial Arts" because people can't really fly?

Lol, I'm just saying that I dont like Tarianto's idea of homage (as you have already bluntly pointed out) not only that, I'm not wrong (I'm not right either), its my opinion. Ok, so he considered it homage, I do not to an extent. I dont see how a film created from ideas of other films is so great, If another producer apart from Tarianto did that, guarrented he/she would get absolutely ripped for it and it wouldnt be considered "homage". You say its homage to Bruce Lee, I dont see that wearing a jumpsuit that has no revenlance to the film pays homage. I can see how the extreme and pointless violence of killbill pays homage to the other japanese films. 

Ok I'll put it down to this, I dont like Killbill, alot of MA's I know, dont like it either, stating they dont like the idea of it copying Fist of Fury fight scenes, the jumpsuit, the hacking on the floor with the samuri sword etc etc. I just wanted to make a point. I think the film is crap, extreme load of violence for what seems like nothing, to be honest. A jumpsuit that doesnt mean anything to the film. I
 think we should give Tarianto a huge round of appaluase for being such a good producer of killbill (a loud snort from media studies students) and that he did indeed pay a decent amount of homage to all Martial Arts and its styles and that the film was really great. I really enjoyed the pointless violence and lopping of limps that enjured (bored now) and how the film captivated me completely, now I'm off to watch Mind Body and Kick *** moves if you dont mind.
Moderator please delete this thread. Encase some Killbill Pro Fanatics come and incinerate my b*llocks in a furnace.


----------



## PeachMonkey

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm just saying that I dont like Tarianto's idea of homage



...which I respect, although I disagree...



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Ok, so he considered it homage, I do not to an extent.



To *what* extent?  The film is either homage, or it is not.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> If another producer apart from Tarianto did that, guarrented he/she would get absolutely ripped for it and it wouldnt be considered "homage".



Why do you feel this is the case?  Can you show some evidence where another filmmaker produced an homage and got ripped for it because they weren't Quentin Tarentino?



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> You say its homage to Bruce Lee, I dont see that wearing a jumpsuit that has no revenlance to the film pays homage.



Well, for starters, Uma Thurman played the heroic lead... as did Bruce Lee when he wore that jumpsuit.  In addition, Thurman had to battle her way through multiple levels of opponents to reach the protagonist... including a vertical passage up to where O'ren Ishi'I was waiting... (remind you of any Bruce Lee movies where he wore the jumpsuit?)

It's totally okay not to like the Kill Bill films, even though I think you're being closed-minded for not liking them.


----------



## Phil Elmore

Six pages later, this thread is still stupid.


----------



## PeachMonkey

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Six pages later, this thread is still stupid.



...and all the better for your contribution, as always, Phil.


----------



## Seig

I thought KBI was stupid. KBII was fairly decent if not a bit hokey.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Yeah I got to agree, why the hell is this post so long? Opps I think its because of me!


----------



## Marginal

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> And for the other guy. she aint wearing riding leathers, thats in Killbill 2, I think....I cant remember



Nope. She only wears them when she gets on the motocycle in Japan. She doffs the jacket in the women's toilet, but they are definitely riding leathers. She wears nothing of the sort in KB 2.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Marginal said:
			
		

> Nope. She only wears them when she gets on the motocycle in Japan. She doffs the jacket in the women's toilet, but they are definitely riding leathers. She wears nothing of the sort in KB 2.


Alas I am wrong!


----------



## Kamaria Annina

I thought that movie was kinda... humerous.   I would never have taken it into that kind of seriousness...


----------



## MA-Caver

Finally I saw the first KB1 movie.. ya, I'm a bit slow sometimes... Personally I thought it was G-R-E-A-T! Classic and typical Tarrentino movie. It's an ART film and like it's been said not to be taken seriously except for the marvelous visuals the movie provide and the homage Tarrentino pays to the genre. 
Bloody, ya but not as bad as I've seen in others. Exaggerated? Sure which is how many of the classic Japanese (samurai) films were done. 
Funny? Oh my, hell yeah. Again classic Tarrentino writing. 
Disgrace to Bruce Lee. .... You know what? I think that Lee would've loved to have a part in this movie even if it were a cameo or a short role like Sonny Chiba's. 
I plan to see the second installment sometime later today or tomorrow. 
Thumbs up!


----------



## Corporal Hicks

I'm not going to say anything.


Apart from that of course.

Oh and can somebody padlock this page (Admin)  ! Cheers


----------

